# Fitness AMA



## RI 360 (Apr 29, 2017)

Seems like a lot of you are fat, can't figure out CICO, or how to post on /fit/ so AMA for all your dieting needs.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Apr 29, 2017)

fucking lmao

















but yeah, for real what kind of gains?


----------



## RI 360 (Apr 29, 2017)

Internet War Criminal said:


> fbut yeah, for real what kind of gains?


I can have you at 2.5lbs a month on the tard cum diet.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Apr 29, 2017)

is it 2.5lbs of lean muscle mass or do I still require cutting?

let me know so i can know whether to download grindr or not


----------



## RI 360 (Apr 29, 2017)

Internet War Criminal said:


> is it 2.5lbs of lean muscle mass or do I still require cutting?
> 
> let me know so i can know whether to download grindr or not


It's 2.5lbs of AIDS, this might not be the diet for you.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Apr 29, 2017)

I...

*cancels download*


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 30, 2017)

I do 40-60 minutes of cardio daily and eat healthy but still can't get my waist to 20", which we all know is the perfect size. I think my organs might be in the way. Should I fix that problem with a tighter corset?


----------



## DangerousGas (Apr 30, 2017)

Cricket said:


> I think my organs might be in the way. Should I fix that problem with a tighter corset?


Ratchet straps are what you need. Corsets are for amateurs.


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 30, 2017)

Cricket said:


> eat



there's ur problem right there


----------



## RI 360 (Apr 30, 2017)

Cricket said:


> I do 40-60 minutes of cardio daily and eat healthy but still can't get my waist to 20", which we all know is the perfect size. I think my organs might be in the way. Should I fix that problem with a tighter corset?


Sell your organs on the black market, profit while slimming down.


----------



## DNJACK (Apr 30, 2017)

cardio barely burns fat. if you can continue after 30 minutes you're not doing it right.


----------

